# St John the Baptist church, Slebech - May 08



## evo_mad (Mar 28, 2009)

St John the Baptist church has been shut for a while now.

Visited this with my brother and captain slow from OS (almost).

This church has an interesting but sad history. Locally, common legend has it that the architect that designed the church did so with the altar facing in the wrong direction. Apparently when he realised he hung himself in the bell tower.

The church is pretty well sealed, there are some entrances, but as time was tight because we were on our way to do the airfield, we didn't go into the main hall, just the crypt and the boiler room.







Entrance to the crypt.





Open tomb, you can just see the bones.















3 Long tombs and 1 smaller one.





Tombs at the end of the passageway, marble topped.






Not much here, but the crypt is really spooky, lol.

J.


----------

